# Big respect to all detailers - machine polishing is hard work!



## Bezste (Mar 4, 2011)

Owned my Das Pro DA for nearly 2 years now and finally had a go over 2 days. Absolutely knackering! Pleased with the results but not sure I'll ever want to do it again! Did end up with this great photo though. Only manipulation was making the background b&w. Sun was going down and the reflections through the trees looked awesome!


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Lovely pic,very reflective


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

I think these are ageing very well, looks absolutely timeless and a beautiful colour


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Good job Bezste looks awesome


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Superb photo. Great colour and job, it looks stunning


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Wow beautiful pic and a fantastic job mate. As they say, no pain, no gain. 

Cooks


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Wow end of. Nothing else to say


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Il have your das pro if your throwing it out :lol: My normal das 6 stopped working on me the other day (think i need to look at the wire connection). Good work anyway mate :thumb: like the pic


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Man up. A feeble female here and if you want perfection, it takes time and effort 

Car looks great though. I love these


----------



## Bezste (Mar 4, 2011)

Ha, ha! Believe it or not I think it was a touch of sunstroke that knackered me. Now got a neck the same colour as a baboon's a*se!


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Bezste said:


> Ha, ha! Believe it or not I think it was a touch of sunstroke that knackered me. Now got a neck the same colour as a baboon's ***!


All joking aside, you need to watch yourself if you're detailing outside, the time passes so quickly you often don't notice the heat/sun until it's too late and the damage is done.


----------



## SPARTAN (Nov 20, 2014)

Lovely looking Alfa. :thumb:


----------



## Bezste (Mar 4, 2011)

cossiecol said:


> All joking aside, you need to watch yourself if you're detailing outside, the time passes so quickly you often don't notice the heat/sun until it's too late and the damage is done.


You're absolutely right. It's obvious if it's a scorching, sunny day but when the sun is in and out of cloud all day and there's a bit of a breeze blowing, then you forget to think about suncream or taking enough water on board.

This is what happened to me. I thought if the car panels aren't too warm to polish then it can't really be that hot. I was wrong. I think I spent about 9 hours out in it the first day, then another 7 the day after.

Hmm, a pop-up gazebo thing might be in order . . . :buffer:


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

yeah, it's HARD work.. started detailing my car 2 times (a pretty large SUV). and after couple of hours on bonnet only (compound+polish+wax) i tend to pick up the bottle of glaze i have and do the other parts of the car


----------



## Bezste (Mar 4, 2011)

4 months on and I've forgotten what the sun looks like! At least I'm not flooded tho . . . poor buggers.


----------



## savvyfox (Oct 3, 2015)

Hard work paid off! Well done.


----------



## M4TT17 (Feb 3, 2013)

I often wonder who would get the use out of a polishing machine. I had one before but sold it to raise some ££. Think now i'd rather put it towards a pro to do it properly, then let me maintain it with all the other ££££££££ I've spent on products!!


----------



## Bezste (Mar 4, 2011)

It's a good point. But I must admit that I'm rather looking forward to some decent weather so I can have another go. I'll try my wife's Citroen C1 - it's a lot smaller!


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Epic, picture mate, loving the colour and car, anymore pic's mate.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Needed to wear my sunglasses to look at that pic, great reflection shots, hard work it may be but damn well worth it. :buffer:


----------



## M4TT17 (Feb 3, 2013)

Bezste said:


> It's a good point. But I must admit that I'm rather looking forward to some decent weather so I can have another go. I'll try my wife's Citroen C1 - it's a lot smaller!


Don't get me wrong mate, you've done an epic job there and it looks fantastic! If I had a garage where I could have a more controlled enviroment to do it in I would def have one again (I was even looking at them in the Black Friday deals) as I love the results that can be got from them :buffer:


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Yes hard work,but what a superb result.


----------

